# Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €



## Baddy89 (20. Juni 2006)

Hi, ich weiß es gibt tausende Themen  Aber finde nicht so genau das passende, denn fehlt es mir an Wissen rund um Akkus, Geber, etc

Also, fangen wir mal an 

Ich habe nun endlich ein Boot und auch ein Echolot wäre nicht schlecht. Es sollte nicht teurer als 150-160€ sein.

Einsatzbereich wäre auf einem 5 Meter langen Boot aus GFK.
Wassertiefe wäre nicht tiefer als 12-14 Meter. Natürlich Süßwasser.

Nun zu dem Portable oder wie das heißt. Also da bei uns viel "Gauner und Ganoven" rumstreunern, wäre mir ein Gerät zum mitheimnehmen schon lieber.

Alles in allem sollte es also auch mit dem Zubehör (Portable, Akku, und was es da noch gibt) nicht teurer als 160  € sein.

Habe da schon Eagle Cude 168 und Eagle Fish Ready 245 DS oder so ähnlich gesehen. Das 245 DS allerdings nur für 199 €.

Es gefällt mir sehr gut, aber eben der Preis  Gibt es das irgendwo günstiger ?

Ok, das war erstmal viel. Vielen Dank für die Antworten schonmal.

Gruß Baddy


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

hmm, Bonjour erstmal|supergri
also ich hab mir für gute 100€ ein Cude 168 gekauft, das tut's allemal von der Leistung her. Ist garnichtmal schlecht. Dann kaufste dir beim Ussat (oder irgendwo anders) noch so eine Halterung für 50€ und dann hast für dein Budget ein fast portables Echolot.

Die Halterung besteht aus zwei Teilen. Eine Grund-"Platte" mit so einem Knauf wird am Boot angebracht und das zweite Teil wird am Echolot angebracht. Das zweite Teil wird dann bei jedem Angeln auf den Knauf gesetzt und mit der Handschraube handfest gedreht. Dann sitzt dein Lot perfekt und sicher und zu dem ist es beliebig justierbar. Echt feine Sache #6 Und du kannst es, den Ganoven wegen, immer abnehmen.#h Wart mal, ich leih mir mal ein Foto vom Ussat....






Natürlich lässt du für das Cuda 168 den oberen Teil weg (diese breite Gabel). Ist wirklich sehr, sehr praktisch das Teil#h


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Is da der Akku dabei??


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

hmm, nee....stimmt...haste recht...Akku is da keiner dabei

Dafür brauchste auch keinen Mega-Akku:q 7Ah kriegste ab 10€ bei eBay und die läuft und läuft und läuft und läu.......................

Du musst aber auch bedenken, das so eine Batterie mal geladen werden möchte. Je nachdem welchen Batterietyp du wählst kostet so ein Ladegerät ja auch was......

*ich glaub dann investier lieber die 199€ für ein portable, denn da hast du echt ohne Bastelei alles dabei.....*

Das Cuda gibts glaub ich sogar schon ab 189€ in der portable Version#h


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

OK. Vielen Dank.

Dann muss ich erstmal noch eine Weile ohne auskommen ;(


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Echolot die xxxx ........  
Eagle Cuda 168 #6


kannst auch selber "portabel" machen wenn du dir das mit Bat. in einen Kasten einbaust !


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Ja, weiß ja nicht. Habe gehört es soll sehr ungenau sein und damit auch ne niedrige Auflösung haben. Man liest genausoviel Schlechtes, wie Gutes.


----------



## pohlk (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Eagle Cuda 168, das hat man sogar bei Terra Nova gelobt, weil es wohl völlig ausreichend ist.

Werde ich mir übrigens auch bald kaufen.  Das gibts bei EBAY für 109€, besser gehts kaum noch...


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				pohlk schrieb:
			
		

> Eagle Cuda 168, das hat man sogar bei Terra Nova gelobt, weil es wohl völlig ausreichend ist.
> 
> Werde ich mir übrigens auch bald kaufen.  Das gibts bei EBAY für 109€, besser gehts kaum noch...



Hmmm...bei Fisch und Fang bekommt man das dazu.......

Und nebenbei das Magazin pünktlich,etwas billiger und mit ner DVD.

Damit liebäugle ich.


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

ungenau?? weiss nich...
ich bin sehr, sehr zufrieden mit meinem (gewesen)!!!
Die Auflösung ist absolut ausreichend, die Strukturen sind hervorragend zu erkennen und die Bedienung ist auch intuitiv. Mehr braucht man für hiesige Gewässer echt nicht#6

Mal nebenbei erwähnt: ich bin sehr pfleglich damit umgegangen und habe es zum Überwintern getrennt von der Batterie im Gästezimmer meiner Eltern aufbewahrt. Im Mai wollte ich es dann wieder in Betrieb nehmen und das Display hatte ne Macke. Jetzt bekomme ich ein neues:q

Hatte meins übrigens für 100€ bei Askari gekauft und überhaupt kein Problem (weder mit Versand, noch mit Reklamation) gehabt.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, weiß ja nicht. Habe gehört es soll sehr ungenau sein und damit auch ne niedrige Auflösung haben. Man liest genausoviel Schlechtes, wie Gutes.




wenn du das natürlich mit nem Echolot in der Preisklasse von mehreren hundert EUR vergleichst ist es klar schlechter ... 
aber du sagtest ja bis 150 EUR...
für deine Zwecke ist es sehr gut und auch ausreichend ....

wurde aber hier auch schon echt 27000 durchgekaut ................. :m


----------



## Baddy89 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Hmm... bin da immer noch nicht überzeugt von. Die Portable Version überschreitet halt klar die Schmerzensgrenze.

Is das Umrüsten eines normalen auf ein Portable sehr schwierig/teuer?


----------



## Raabiat (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... bin da immer noch nicht überzeugt von. Die Portable Version überschreitet halt klar die Schmerzensgrenze.
> 
> Is das Umrüsten eines normalen auf ein Portable sehr schwierig/teuer?


Nee, isses eigentlich nich. Kleines günstiges Köfferchen vom Baumarkt oder von eBay, Akku rein, nett und ansehnlich verkabeln, Ladegerät der Bequemlichkeit halber auch mit rein und schon haste dein portables Echolot.
Mit ein wenig handwerklichem Geschick ist ^das Ruckzuck und günstig fertig.....ich müsste bei meinen linken Händen mit jeweils 5 Daumen mehrere neue Köfferchen holen bis es gelingt:q:q:q

wieso nicht die Alternative die ich zuerst erwähnt hab? roundabout 150-160€ und genauso portabel. dazu sitzt es noch perfekt und kann nach belieben justiert werden...aber du willst unbedingt so ein Köfferchen, gell??:m

EDIT: viel wichtiger noch bei der Installation am Boot mit den Echolothalter: es nimmt weniger Platz weg!!! eigentlich nimmt es garkeinen Platz weg da es ja an der Boardwand festgemacht ist. und man muss sich bei Platzmangel nicht den Hals verrenken um was zu sehen, man kann es nicht ausversehen um-/herunterschmeissen und, und, und...


----------



## Volker2809 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Was hälst Du von dem Angebot??

http://www.meeresprogramm.com/1126b07Xfba06af987XY715a/fdDynDID=Yd410ebeX101c97c7028XY7ad6=fdDynMID=1975b59X10180b9cc2aXY78b9=dbCache=false/ThinkBigEagleEcholotCuda16827EagleCuda168.htm?ITServ=C6755417X10bf34dXY2935

Hab das Cuda 168 als "portable Version" bisher nirgends günstiger gesehen. Ist übrigens auch Board-Partner!


----------



## Fischmansfriend (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst Du von dem Angebot??
> 
> http://www.meeresprogramm.com/1126b07Xfba06af987XY715a/fdDynDID=Yd410ebeX101c97c7028XY7ad6=fdDynMID=1975b59X10180b9cc2aXY78b9=dbCache=false/ThinkBigEagleEcholotCuda16827EagleCuda168.htm?ITServ=C6755417X10bf34dXY2935
> 
> Hab das Cuda 168 als "portable Version" bisher nirgends günstiger gesehen. Ist übrigens auch Board-Partner!


 
Ist aber ohne ladegerät, oder? dann ist das nämlich genauso günstig wie einige andere Angebote....


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hälst Du von dem Angebot??
> 
> http://www.meeresprogramm.com/1126b07Xfba06af987XY715a/fdDynDID=Yd410ebeX101c97c7028XY7ad6=fdDynMID=1975b59X10180b9cc2aXY78b9=dbCache=false/ThinkBigEagleEcholotCuda16827EagleCuda168.htm?ITServ=C6755417X10bf34dXY2935
> 
> Hab das Cuda 168 als "portable Version" bisher nirgends günstiger gesehen. Ist übrigens auch Board-Partner!



Das Angebot ist echt gut! #6 

Hab es etwas einfach gemacht.
Das Echo auf ne Holzplatte geschraubt die ich einfach neben mir ablege. Strom gibt es von der kleinen Autobatterie die es beim Real für ein paar Euro gibt. Fettisch :q

Übrigens für alle Sparfüchse gibt es ab und zu mal bei Askari und Co. Vorführmodelle für 60-80 €. Da hab ich meins auch her 62€ ausgehandelt und top in Schuss.

Tüs

Kai


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

*Soo...nun habe ich mich doch breitschlagen lassen 
Habe mir bei Fishermans Partner Neumarkt das Eagle Cuda 168 Portable bestellt.

So, da ist ja nun alles dabei. 

Nun meine Frage....es wird immer davon geredet, dass ein Saugnapf dabei ist, der am Boot angebracht wird.

Wie funktioniert das??

Habe ein Eisenboot, hält der da auch fest??? Nicht dass er mir noch abfällt. 
*


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wie funktioniert das??
> 
> Habe ein Eisenboot, hält der da auch fest??? Nicht dass er mir noch abfällt.



Hi,

warte erstmal ab, bis das Echo da ist und probiere dann. Alles andere ist so ähnlich wie der Blick in die Kugel. 

Entscheidend ist, wie glatt die Oberfläche von dem Kahn ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dann hält das auch.

Ansonsten wird wohl die Bastelei einer Geberstange fällig.


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

HMm.....dachte gerade bei einem Portable ist keine Geberstange nötig...deswegen hole ich mir ja Portable :/


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> ... entscheidend ist, wie glatt die Oberfläche von dem Kahn ist, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Dann hält das auch. ...



Wie ich schon in Bezug auf die Möglichkeit des Saugnapfgebers sagte...


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Ja, ok. Sollte das Teil halten...ich kenne eben nur diese billigen Saugnapfhalter mit denen Fussballwimpel und ähnliches Zeugs an der Autoscheibe festgemacht werden.

Mit der Zeit gehen die doch kaputt und halten nicht mehr. Ist das bei diesem der selbe Fall??


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit der Zeit gehen die doch kaputt und halten nicht mehr. Ist das bei diesem der selbe Fall??



Diese Saugnäpfe kannst Du nicht miteinander vergleichen, die vom Echolot sind wesentlich derber und größer. Ansonsten bekommt man nur den Saugnapf auch als Ersatzteil. Die halten aber etliche Jahre. #6

Wirst schon sehen, mach Dir nicht so viele Sorgen und Gedanken, bevor das Teil überhaupt mal betriebsbereit bei Dir ist.


----------



## darksnake (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

und was für ein Aufladegerät benötige ich genau??
habe mit das auch gegönnt und wollte mir morgen noch nen auflade gerät holen morgen sollte auch das echo da sein


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> Echolot die xxxx ........
> Eagle Cuda 168 #6
> 
> 
> kannst auch selber "portabel" machen wenn du dir das mit Bat. in einen Kasten einbaust !


 
Also ich habe für´s Belly Boat das Cuda 128 als Portable kit.
habe es in Lübeck beim Biber (F.P. im Pinassenweg)gekauft. kostet ALLES (koffer, Batterie, Saugnapf, Geber, Halterung und Bildschirm) 139,- €uronen.
Nutze es Hauptsächlich im Salzwasser und das in tiefen bis 20m (vom bb natürlich nicht ganz so tief...) und bin vollends zufrieden.
Natürluich hat das 168ér eine bessere auflösung kostet dann aber auch im komplett portable so ca 220,-T€uros.
Aber da du DIE fische auf´m bild eh nicht gezielt anfischen kannst, sondern eigentlich nur die info´s wie Tiefe, Grund, Kanten ect "verarbeitest" reicht auch für deine zwecker LOCKER das 128ér.
muß man halt sehen wo die schwerpunkte des einsatzes liegen und wieviel das einem wert ist.
Wie gesagt, bin mit meinem 128ér extrem zufrieden und ein besseres preis leistungsverhältniss kannst du glaub ich nicht bekommen...

grüße

Mirco

@HD4ever: was ist denn nun mit dir und dem Bodden??? Bist da nun dabei oder nicht? wiedermal den METER knacken...
is lange her!!


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				darksnake schrieb:
			
		

> und was für ein Aufladegerät benötige ich genau??



Das hängt von dem verwendeten Akkutyp ab.

Es gibt Eagle-Portables, die mit 8 normalen 1,5Volt AA-Batterien oder Akkus betrieben werden und es gibt Portables, die mit kleinen Blei-Gel-Akkus um die 7AH laufen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> *Soo...nun habe ich mich doch breitschlagen lassen *
> *Habe mir bei Fishermans Partner Neumarkt das Eagle Cuda 168 Portable bestellt.*
> 
> *So, da ist ja nun alles dabei. *
> ...


 
ich glaube damit hast du keinen fehler gemacht 
auf deine frage ob der saugnapf hält,
meistens nicht lange, aber es gibt da nen trick aus omma´s trickkiste  
HAFTCREME für die 3. #6 
Natürlich solltest du trotzdem eine sicherheitsleine anbringen, denn auch ommi´s 3. rutschen mal von "der felge"... |muahah:

also dann, viel spass mit deinem neuen echo, tight line´s und grüße

mirco


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Ok, nun zu meinem Echolot....dieser Bleigelakku...mit welchem Ladegerät lädt man die auf? Wie lange hält ein Akku? Fragen über Fragen 

Edit: Und habe bei Echos 0 Schimmer....habe mir das jetzt geholt um Tiefen, Kanten, Bodenbeschaffenheiten und Temperatur festzustellen.

Nun hat das noch Fischanzeigen....zeigt das mir genau in welcher Tiefe ein Fisch steht oder wie ?

Und was benutze ich am Besten....Sichel oder Fischsymbolanzeige ??

Das sollte es erstmal aus meinem Fragenkatalog gewesen sein


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Um einen Großteil Deiner Fragen zu beantworten, solltest Du dir das hier mal durchlesen und in der Praxis probieren, wenn Dein Echo da ist. Besser kann man das nicht sagen... #6

http://www.angeln.de/praxis/echolote/tutorium/index.htm


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Ok, danke dir Cheffe


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, danke dir Cheffe



Isch nix cheffe hier... :q

... versuch nur zu helfen. #h


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Jo, hat ja wie immer geklappt.....


Hoffe du erinnerst dich noch an mich 

War mal dein Karpfen-Padawan


----------



## Pilkman (29. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, hat ja wie immer geklappt.....
> 
> Hoffe du erinnerst dich noch an mich
> 
> War mal dein Karpfen-Padawan



Karpfen-Padawan is´ ja wohl´n geiler Begriff... :q :q :q

... aber immer nur auf Karpfenangeln is ja auch langweilig, hmm?


----------



## Volker2809 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Freut mich, dass mein Tipp mit dem Angebot bei Fishermans Partner Neumarkt Dir geholfen hat. Wünsche Dir noch viel Spass und große Fische mit Deinem neuen Echolot!


----------



## Baddy89 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Karpfen-Padawan is´ ja wohl´n geiler Begriff... :q :q :q
> 
> ... aber immer nur auf Karpfenangeln is ja auch langweilig, hmm?



Jo, ich habe auch die andere Seite der Macht entdeckt 

und @ Volker

jo, hat er  Vielen Dank nochmal. Für mehr als 139,00€ hätte ich es mir nich geholt.
Danke dir


----------



## Baddy89 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

*Think Big Eagle Echolot Cuda 168 27-EagleCuda168*











                                              Artikelnummer: 27-EagleCuda168
                                                                                                               Preis:                                                                       299.00 EUR
 139.00 EUR

 


                        Mit Portable Koffer, *Geber* und Bleigelakku. 
168x132 Bildpunkte, maximale Tiefe 180m, Tiefenanzeige in Meter und 10 cm Schritten, Bodenhärteanzeige, Vollautomatikbetrieb, Zoom von Fischsymbolen auf Fischsicheln umschaltbar, Fisch Flachwasser und Ankeralarm, Wassertemperaturanzeige, 100% wasserdicht, Handbuch in Deutsch. 2 Jahre Garantie.


Sollte doch dabei sein? Oder ist das etwas anderes?


----------



## Baddy89 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Oh, das wäre kacke, dann habe ich mir ja gar nix gespart 

Weiß da jemand genaueres??


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Oh, das wäre kacke, dann habe ich mir ja gar nix gespart
> 
> Weiß da jemand genaueres??


 
also bei meinem  cuda 128 portable kit von fisherman´s partner lübeck war der saugnapf dabei, wenn das wirklich das portable kit ist, und er nicht selbst eins "zusammengestellt" hat sollte der saugnapf wie gesagt dabeisein...

gruß

mirco


----------



## Baddy89 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Gut, danke. Das stimmt mich wieder optimistischer


----------



## Pilkman (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Sebastian, kein Panik! #h Warte erstmal ab, bis die Lieferung da ist und dann schauen wir weiter, ja?

Für den Fall, dass kein Saugnapf am Geber befindlich ist, wäre das auch keine Katastrophe. In jedem gut sortierten Baumarkt gibt´s Aluvierkantprofil und anderes Kleinmaterial, mit dem Du dir innerhalb kürzester Zeit und sogar mit zwei linken Händen eine Geberstange basteln kannst. Und da hast Du garantiert immernoch etwas gespart! #6

Aber wie gesagt, abwarten!


----------



## Baddy89 (30. Juni 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Sebastian, kein Panik! #h Warte erstmal ab, bis die Lieferung da ist und dann schauen wir weiter, ja?
> 
> Für den Fall, dass kein Saugnapf am Geber befindlich ist, wäre das auch keine Katastrophe. In jedem gut sortierten Baumarkt gibt´s Aluvierkantprofil und anderes Kleinmaterial, mit dem Du dir innerhalb kürzester Zeit und sogar mit zwei linken Händen eine Geberstange basteln kannst. Und da hast Du garantiert immernoch etwas gespart! #6
> 
> Aber wie gesagt, abwarten!



Ja, sorry, aber du kennst mich ja 
Sobald etwas nicht passt und ich mit meinen 2 linken Händen was machen muss, wird der Katastrophenalarm ausgerufen


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

*Wow ! Wahnsinnsschnell ist mein Eagle Cuda 168 Portable eben gekommen.

Saugnapf ist dabei !! Und zu meiner Verwunderung ist der Koffer ja winzig. Weil jeder sagte es wäre ein Riesenschrauberkoffer ungefähr!

Werde mich jetzt mal einlesen und das Ding genaustens betrachten.

Achja, Saugnapf ist dabei 
*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> *Wow ! Wahnsinnsschnell ist mein Eagle Cuda 168 Portable eben gekommen.*
> 
> *Saugnapf ist dabei !! Und zu meiner Verwunderung ist der Koffer ja winzig. Weil jeder sagte es wäre ein Riesenschrauberkoffer ungefähr!*
> 
> ...


 
Na bitte...
und damit dir dann der suagnapf mitsamt dem geber nicht abhanden kommt, nimm oma´s haftcreme und ein sicherungs seil...
dann sollte das alles suuuper klappen.

grüße

mirco


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Na siehste Baddy, alles wird gut! #6 :q

Dann nimm Dir ruhig ein wenig Zeit zum Lesen der Gebrauchsanweisung und noch mehr Zeit zum Probieren der einzelnen Einstellungen auf dem Boot. Da kommt man leider nicht drum rum, aber es hilft einem unheimlich. #h


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

*Jo, was auch sehr cool ist. An der Saugnapfhalterung mit Swinger, ist ne Schnur dabei, die kann man fest machen und oben anbinden.

So kann der Saugnapfgeber auch net verloren gehen |supergri
*


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> *... so kann der Saugnapfgeber auch net verloren gehen |supergri
> *


*

... oder noch schlimmer: In die in der Nähe befindliche Motorschraube geraten, wenn sich der Saugnapfgeber mal lösen sollte. Bei Benzinmotoren fatal, bei E-Motoren mindestens ärgerlich. #t*


----------



## Baddy89 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

*Ich rudere 

Aber nun ein neues Problem....mein Bootsrumpf is zu rau, das Eisen...habe aber auch im Wasser probiert, das Ding ranzumachen. Es hält immer kurz, aber dann geht es wieder ab.

Funktioniert es vielleicht nicht, weil ich den Napf unter Wasser festmache oder liegt es an der rauen Oberfläche??

Danke 
*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> *Ich rudere *
> 
> *Aber nun ein neues Problem....mein Bootsrumpf is zu rau, das Eisen...habe aber auch im Wasser probiert, das Ding ranzumachen. Es hält immer kurz, aber dann geht es wieder ab.*
> 
> ...


 
hast denn jetzt schonmal omma´s haftcreme für die 3. probiert??
funzt eigentlich ganz gut wenn andere dinge versagen.
ansonsten nimm dir zwei stücke holt (latten oder so) und ne schraubzwinge.
dann nimmst vorerst die holzversion einer geberstange...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

*Meinst du das Ernst?? Dachte die ganze Zeit du willst mich verarschen  Mit 17 hat man noch nicht den Peil von Haftcreme 
*


----------



## Volker2809 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Also das mit der Haftcreme hab ich auch schon oft gelesen und es soll wirklich funktionieren. Aber ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle dennoch überlegen eine Geberstange zu basteln. Bastelanleitungen findest Du hier im Board sehr viele und die Kosten halten sich auch in Grenzen. 
Die Geberstange ist ruckzuck an der Bordwand montiert und hält bombenfest bei Deinem Ruderboot.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> *Meinst du das Ernst?? Dachte die ganze Zeit du willst mich verarschen  Mit 17 hat man noch nicht den Peil von Haftcreme *


 
NAAAA, ich verarsche hier doch niemanden ...
auch wenn ich mit 30 noch keine haftcreme brauche (zumindedst nicht für die zähne ) habe ich immer welche am start, eben genau dafür #6 

also, n versuch lohnt, habe damit auch den saugnapf an den vereinsbooten mittels Kucident angeklebt 

versuch macht kluch ...

grüße

mirco


----------



## Pilkman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Hi Baddy,

das mit den Saugnapfproblemen liegt in der Tat an der rauen Oberfläche Deines Bootes. Abhilfe schaffen kannst Du, indem Du entweder die vorgeschlagene Haftcreme probierst oder indem Du eine glatte Plexiglasplatte an Deinem Boot befestigst. Darauf hält der Saugnapf spitzenmäßig.

Am einfachsten ist es aber wohl, wenn Du dir eine Geberstange bastelst. Im Baumarkt gibt es Aluminiumvierkantprofil und eine kleine Schraubzwinge, die Du über die Wandung des Bootes bekommst. Der Geber wird vom Saugnapf abgenommen und an das Vierkantprofil angeschraubt. Ist echt nicht kompliziert. #6


----------



## Regentaucher (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Hi, tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und hol dir aus dem Baumarkt ein Alu-U Profil für ca € € 3,-- und eine Schraubzwinge dazu. Schraube den Geber an die Stange und versuche den Geber exact im 90°  Winkel zu montieren (Schräge der Bootswand beachten!)


Geber die nicht im 90°  Winkel im Wasser sind, verfälschen die Ergebnisse leider. Kukident hilft übrigens nichts, auch bei einem neuen Boot nicht.


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Baddy,
> 
> das mit den Saugnapfproblemen liegt in der Tat an der rauen Oberfläche Deines Bootes. Abhilfe schaffen kannst Du, indem Du entweder die vorgeschlagene Haftcreme probierst oder indem Du eine glatte Plexiglasplatte an Deinem Boot befestigst. Darauf hält der Saugnapf spitzenmäßig.
> 
> Am einfachsten ist es aber wohl, wenn Du dir eine Geberstange bastelst. Im Baumarkt gibt es Aluminiumvierkantprofil und eine kleine Schraubzwinge, die Du über die Wandung des Bootes bekommst. Der Geber wird vom Saugnapf abgenommen und an das Vierkantprofil angeschraubt. Ist echt nicht kompliziert. #6



Hmm, wie könnte man das Plexiglas befestigen?
Weil das mit Geberstangen wäre mir sehr unlieb.


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

*Sowas habe ich mir auch vorgestellt. Ne 10 x 10 cm große Plexiglasplatte, die ankleben und da dann den Saugnapf anbringen.

Ok. Werde es probieren.

Bekommt man im Baumarkt 10 x 10 große Plexiglasplatten bzw können die mir welche zurecht schneiden??
*


----------



## Pilkman (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Und wenn alle Stricke wegen der Plexi- oder Acrylglasbeschaffung reissen sollten - einfach mal bei Ebay schauen. Da bekommt man sowas in allen möglichen Größen.

Wobei ich nach wie vor sage: Geberstange basteln ist wesentlich einfacher.  #6


----------



## Volker2809 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*



> Wobei ich nach wie vor sage: Geberstange basteln ist wesentlich einfacher.


 
.... und Du bist damit wesentlich flexibler. Falls Du mit Deinem portablen Echolot z.B. mal ein Leihboot im Urlaub mieten möchtest, dann brauchst Du Dir keine Gedanken darüber machen ob der Saugnapf jetzt an dem neuen Boot hält oder nicht. Wir werden beispielsweise im August nach Kroatien fahren und uns dort vermutlich ein kleines Holzboot zum ufernahen Angeln ausleihen. Mit einem Saugnapfhalter hast Du dann wenig Chancen.


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Ja, den Saugnapfhalter möchte ich eh nach jedem Angeln wieder mitnehmen, sprich die Plexiglasplatte is net so gut.

Die Bohrung in dem 4Kantprofil muss ich selbst machen, ne?
Und das wird dann mit Schraubzwinge drangemacht??

Ich schau heute abend mal im Baumarkt :=)


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

So stelle ich mir dat vor 

http://img184.*ih.us/img184/6974/problemchen2or.gif


----------



## Volker2809 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Bei ebay hab ich gerade eine Selbstgebaute gesehen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Echolot-Geberstange-87cm-Eagle-Lowrance_W0QQitemZ260002431842QQihZ016QQcategoryZ36644QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

So wie Du es aufgezeichnet hast ist es korrekt. Du solltest nur auch folgendes achten:

- Der Geber sollte noch auszurichten sein, da er waagrecht zur Wasseroberfläche stehen muss.

- Die Geberstange sollte eine möglichst breite Befestigungsspanne aufweisen, da die Bordwände von manchen Booten sehr breit sein können. 

- Die Geberstange sollte nach Möglichkeit auch in der Länge verstellbar sein, damit Du bei einer hohen Bordwand entspreched noch den Geber im Wasser versenken kannst. 

- Die Bordwandhalterung der Geberstange muss umso stabiler sein, je schneller Du mit dem Boot fährst. So wie Du beschrieben hast wird nur gerudert, dann muss die Konstruktion natürlich nicht ganz so Wasserdruckstabil sein wie bei einem Motorboot. Aber unterschätze den Druck nicht den das Wasser auf die Geberstange bringt. 

Ich habe mir beim Baumarkt einen Wileda-Besenstil geholt (ist rot und in der Länge verstellbar). Unten habe ich eine Rohrschelle rumgemacht und den Geber befestigt. Oben an dem Besenstil hab ich eine Schirmhalterung für einen Sonnenschirm drangemacht. Diese Schirmhalterungen dienen zum festmachen von Sonnenschirmen an Balkonen. Das alles hat nicht die Welt gekostet und hielt jetzt schon 2 Norwegen-Urlaube aus. Aber es gibt hier im Board ja noch viele andere Geberstangen-Bauanleitungen.


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Hmmm, reicht es nicht, wenn ich die Stange mit ner normalen Schraubzwinge an der Bootwand anbringe??


----------



## Volker2809 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Ja, natürlich funktioniert das genauso.


----------



## Baddy89 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Cool, es funktioniert super @Volker 
Gesamtkosten für die Geberstange: 16€ =) =) Und davon hat alleine die Schirmhalterung 11 € gekostet. Super !!

Bist du böse, wenn ich ne bebilderte Anleitung schreibe und hier reinstelle. Als Erfinder und Macher des Dingens  wirst natürlich ausdrücklich du erwähnt


----------



## Volker2809 (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Echolot in der Preisklasse 150 €*

Nur rein damit.... Hab die auch nicht selbst erfunden, sondern hier irgendwann im Board mal gesehen!! Aber es freut mich, dass Du jetzt eine vernünftige Lösung für Dein Echolot gefunden hast. Viel Spass und dicke Fische damit!!!


----------

